# Scout 162 SportFish - input request



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Never owned one but had a friend that had one. For it's size, it tends to be a little heavy and the draft is a little deeper. I'd figure keeping it over 12" of water if sitting still and easing over a flat. Look for cuts thru the flat and use them since they have more of a "flats boat V" hull, rather than technical poling skiff drafts, which can run 6-9". Btw, it a very stable boat for a 16+ footer with 2 big guys.

It's *not* a poling boat for sure, but with a good trolling motor, it's a very fishy boat that still has a small profile, recessed decks and will run in a really big chop and still keep you dry and not beat you up on the ride, where others will leave you wet. So decide what waters you will mostly fish and decide if this is the right boat for you. You'd be surprised to see that most good fishing is in the deeper water anyways.

They run pretty reasonable on a well kept used model. Most were rigged with a 2 stroke 50-60hp Yamahas, which pushes that little boat well. But most don't have jack plates, so be careful running in shallow water. Instead, run the channels, deep cuts and outside of the flats. Then come off a plan and idle in with motor slightly trimmed up.

So if most of your fishing is in slightly deeper water, not super skinny water and sometimes need to run across the bay to fish mangroves and flats on the other side, then that lil scout is a great little boat for that.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks very much for the good information. 
Honestly, since we just moved here, I really can only guess as to what the majority of my fishing will be like. One reason why I’m probably going to buy used and am trying to keep the cost down... If I decide it’s not working out and I made a bad choice then at least I won’t lose too much money when I sell and trade-up. I’m about 15 miles either direction from an inlet at Matazanzas or Sebastian, so anticipate all the fishing being in the intracoastal and adjoining creeks and flats. No open bays to cross, etc. 
I did find some specs online that said the draft was 8”, so real-world of about 12” like you say sounds about right. 
Another member in a diff post recommended that I might want to stick to an aluminum Jon boat until I’ve located all the local oyster beds by running in to them . Problem with that is that my wife would be real uncomfortable if I went that route. 
I’ve never once poled a boat before so don’t know how well that would go. Definitely could see myself being much more comfortable using an elec trolling motor most of the time.
I’ll continue to talk to the local fishermen I run into for advice and pick up good info here on the forum until I can make a decision. Thanks


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

MAK said:


> Do any of you own or have experience with the Scout 162 SportFish?
> I’m having a hard time finding info on the draft and wondering about stability, how it handles chop, etc. Just looking for some input from any who have fished one.
> Thanks


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

MAK said:


> Do any of you own or have experience with the Scout 162 SportFish?
> I’m having a hard time finding info on the draft and wondering about stability, how it handles chop, etc. Just looking for some input from any who have fished one.
> Thanks


I know this was a year ago but I have a 2004 162 SF and it can easily get into water 12" deep. And that's with 2 people, 3 batteries, trolling motor and gear. Previous owner had removed the poling platform so I have no idea how it poles..Also does find close inshore too. Was out last week running the beaches chasing triple tail and cobia. 2-3ft no problem. I am installing a jack plate. All the difference in the world.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

DJ Allen said:


> I know this was a year ago but I have a 2004 162 SF and it can easily get into water 12" deep. And that's with 2 people, 3 batteries, trolling motor and gear. Previous owner had removed the poling platform so I have no idea how it poles..Also does find close inshore too. Was out last week running the beaches chasing triple tail and cobia. 2-3ft no problem. I am installing a jack plate. All the difference in the world.
> View attachment 58682


Thanks for the response but for me, that ship has long since sailed. I ran into a deal on a local Key West 1520 that I couldn’t pass up. I suspect it would be very nearly the same performance as the Scout I was asking about. Its also in the 11” range for draft. (I am sure however, that I would not take mine out in 2-3’ seas....). It’s turned out to be a good boat and works well around here. Shallower would be better, but for now I’m still learning the area (including oyster bar locations). I also purchased a Native Titan 12 to get in to some of the shallower backwater locations within pedal distance of our back yard.
Very nice Triple Tail BTW!


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

MAK said:


> Thanks for the response but for me, that ship has long since sailed. I ran into a deal on a local Key West 1520 that I couldn’t pass up. I suspect it would be very nearly the same performance as the Scout I was asking about. Its also in the 11” range for draft. (I am sure however, that I would not take mine out in 2-3’ seas....). It’s turned out to be a good boat and works well around here. Shallower would be better, but for now I’m still learning the area (including oyster bar locations). I also purchased a Native Titan 12 to get in to some of the shallower backwater locations within pedal distance of our back yard.
> Very nice Triple Tail BTW!


Good deal. I also fish from a kayak too. A wilderness Systems.And I have a dusky 252 for offshore. Fish on!


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

MAK said:


> Do any of you own or have experience with the Scout 162 SportFish?
> I’m having a hard time finding info on the draft and wondering about stability, how it handles chop, etc. Just looking for some input from any who have fished one.
> Thanks


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

8 " draft. I have a 2003 scout 162sf


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

MAK said:


> Do any of you own or have experience with the Scout 162 SportFish?
> I’m having a hard time finding info on the draft and wondering about stability, how it handles chop, etc. Just looking for some input from any who have fished one.
> Thanks


----------



## DJ Allen (Dec 12, 2018)

8". Im trying to find a poling platform for my 03 162sf


----------

